# A bit of old school nostalgia



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*I used to fap to this:*
Rockford Fosgate Power 650 MOSFET Amplifier OEQ 1 AF 4HD Audio Control ESP 3 | eBay


*US AMPS xterminator *
US Amps Old Skool Xterminator USA5500X 710WRMS 5CH Sq Amp Very RARE VGC | eBay

*
Orion HCCA - RED LAVA*
Orion Amp Hcca 2100 High Current Amplifier | eBay

*ADS amps*
Ads PS5 2 Excellent Condition This Listing Is for 1 Amp Two Available | eBay

*Orion XTR2250 sets*
Orion XTR 2250 The Beast Old School Amplifier PPI Rockford Fosgate US Amp | eBay

*USAmps - 1/4 ohm?*
US Amps Old Old Skool 100HCA High Current 800WRMS 2CH Sq Amp Very RARE VGC | eBay


----------

